# My GT



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Roughly 6 inch or so-

View attachment 184428


Thanks for looking everyone


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

my hump my lovely lady lump

fantasic looking fish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Gorgeous fish man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciated


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool shot AK, makes it look alot bigger than 6in


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that is 1 pretty ugly fish









awesome shot


----------

